# Need Good Website Builder



## jenscenes (Feb 4, 2015)

I am just starting a screen printing business and I need an easy to use, not too expensive website builder. Any suggestions?


----------



## braindice (Sep 15, 2015)

I am using prestashop but really depends on what you are selling and what your technology comport level is 

For example I am a web developer of almost 20 years and do shirts as a second business so I am cool with building my own stuff (even though PrestaShop is really an out of the box solution) but there are plenty of choices out there


----------



## francisdesigner (Mar 20, 2015)

have a look at Weebly Website Builder: Create a Free Website, Store or Blog.
i've seen my non-webdesigner friends using it and they make decent and good website very easy. it looks like it's a drag and drop or point and click kinda thing.

I have not tried myself cause I like hard coding website myself.


----------



## braindice (Sep 15, 2015)

Question would be are you trying to sell one at a time shirts and stuff or are you selling your servcies as a printer?


----------



## jenscenes (Feb 4, 2015)

I will be selling my services as a designer and printer. I would like my customers to be able to upload their logos, be given a quote and be able to pay online. I will be selling t shirts, pens, mugs, etc. Possibly in the future have my own designs for a one t shirt sale.


----------



## braindice (Sep 15, 2015)

Sounds fairly specific - I doubt Shopify or anything like that will really fit for you. Sounds like you will need to most likely go with a Wordpress or other CMS style site with some plugins to handle those function (file upload, pricing).


----------



## jenscenes (Feb 4, 2015)

If I use Wordpress what kind of plugins would I need?


----------



## braindice (Sep 15, 2015)

well like if you want to upload files you would need something like 

Wordpress File Upload
or 
https://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-file-upload/

for pricing - not sure but just a content page maybe enough 

Take payment online - I wouldnt do that in wordpress I would email an invoice or something with Paypal

thats off top of my head -


----------



## jenscenes (Feb 4, 2015)

brandice: if you are using prestashop how do you handle custom design orders? Would prestashop be better than wordpress?


----------



## braindice (Sep 15, 2015)

@jenscenes - I am using Prestashop to sell specific designs. If anyone wants custom orders I get them to contact me directly. 

I am sort of old fashioned that way I want the client to understand that a custom order is just that 'custom'. Any one can email an image/graphic and ask to have it printed on something but sometimes the stuff you get is totally not doable or would be really expensive to do. If you arent there to lead them through the process the costs dont make sense to them.


----------



## jenscenes (Feb 4, 2015)

brandice: I totally agree with you there! I want my shop to be more custom so I don't feel like I need the option for them to design online. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## veronica2015 (Oct 20, 2015)

It`s kind a tricky issue. You need to fully work through a whole bunch of information to get webbuilder you need. You can start with simply asking of google or forums but you still need an expertise of dedicated site to look through best choise on market and make comparative analysis of what you want. I personally, find my web builder after long searching on forums or sites with reviews.


----------

